# Hebrew help. From Pirke and/or Jelammendenu



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 15, 2007)

I need some help from someone with very good eyes and knowledge of Hebrew. It comes apparently from Pirke and Jelammedenu according to George Gillespie. I need this transliterated if possible or put in a clear Hebrew font. 
http://www.naphtali.com/hebrew.gif
Any help would be great appreciated.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 16, 2007)

I hope someone else can provide more help. I gave it a shot and put what I think it is in an rtf format, but couldn't get it to work in unicode. I ended up posting it to a freewebs site:

http://www.freewebs.com/epistemology/hebrewtext.htm

I could not really make out the third and fourth words. It looks like it starts out by saying "For on the morrow my right hand but shining and shaken" but I'm afraid I'm way out of my league at this point. I don't find the last two words in my analytical lexicon. The third word seems to have added a nun where it shouldn't be, but I'd rather leave it all to better scholars than I.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks nevertheless Victor. I couldn't view the RTF correctly; just some coding looks like to me. I don't know Hebrew myself and these Midrashes are complete foreign territory to me. I was using Gillespie's spelling; the common spelling today would be Pirqe (Rabbi Eliezer) and Yelammedenu. I see some of the latter is online but I'm not sure I can navigate it.



victorbravo said:


> I hope someone else can provide more help. I gave it a shot and put what I think it is in an rtf format, but couldn't get it to work in unicode. I ended up posting it to a freewebs site:
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/epistemology/hebrewtext.htm
> 
> I could not really make out the third and fourth words. It looks like it starts out by saying "For on the morrow my right hand but shining and shaken" but I'm afraid I'm way out of my league at this point. I don't find the last two words in my analytical lexicon. The third word seems to have added a nun where it shouldn't be, but I'd rather leave it all to better scholars than I.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 16, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Thanks nevertheless Victor. I couldn't view the RTF correctly; just some coding looks like to me. I don't know Hebrew myself and these Midrashes are complete foreign territory to me. I was using Gillespie's spelling; the common spelling today would be Pirqe (Rabbi Eliezer) and Yelammedenu. I see some of the latter is online but I'm not sure I can navigate it.



Argh. I guess I can read it because I have various Hebrew fonts on my machine. I really need to get the unicode figured out. 

I could scan it to a pdf, but I doubt that it is much of an improvement over your gif.

But I'm interested in the links you provided.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 17, 2007)

*bump*
Anyone?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 17, 2007)

Chris, I turned what I did into an image. If it looks useful, I can email a pdf that is clearer to you. I don't have your email, but you could PM me. It's the best I can come up with right now.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks very much Victor; email the PDF to [email protected].


----------

